# Question about US Visa and I-130 form...



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a question about filing the visa forms to allow my wife and kids to come to the US. The reason for asking is that I read various things from different websites. I file the I-130 first I was told. And that I needed to fill one for my wife and another one for each of the kids. The cost is $460 to file the form. Do I need to pay that fee for each of the forms I file? Has anyone went thru the procedure of filing the paperwork thru the US Embassy in Manila? I wanted them to visit with me when I return there for 1 month next year, but I am sure the tourist visa would me nearly impossible.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Don't Take Chances*



shaneb3 said:


> I have a question about filing the visa forms to allow my wife and kids to come to the US. The reason for asking is that I read various things from different websites. I file the I-130 first I was told. And that I needed to fill one for my wife and another one for each of the kids. The cost is $460 to file the form. Do I need to pay that fee for each of the forms I file? Has anyone went thru the procedure of filing the paperwork thru the US Embassy in Manila? I wanted them to visit with me when I return there for 1 month next year, but I am sure the tourist visa would me nearly impossible.


You will get many replies on this post I would suppose. Many have solid info and some have ideas that may seem like fact. 
And here's the thing. You need absolute factual and current information. One t not crossed will cause a world load of grief for you.

Since you are already in country and even close to my location, I'd suggest taking a run down to the embassy and visit there, where you can get absolute correct information and directed to INS sites where more info is available.



Best Of Luck

Jet Lag


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

shaneb3, if the kids are your biological kids, you can file for their US citizenship and get them US passports. No need for visas. Here is the link on the US Embassy website:

Consular Report of Birth Abroad and Derivative Citizenship | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

HondaGuy said:


> shaneb3, if the kids are your biological kids, you can file for their US citizenship and get them US passports. No need for visas. Here is the link on the US Embassy website:
> 
> Consular Report of Birth Abroad and Derivative Citizenship | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines


HondayGuy is correct.

If she does not want US Citizenship, and you are both planning on staying in the Philippines for good...

Get US Passports for your kids

Then help her apply for a US Tourist Visa

Here is what I did for that http://www.expatforum.com/expats/5733090-post13.html


If you have an established history, property in her name and finances in order you should be alright to get her a visa (cost $160). Once approved it will be good for 10 years.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

You will need FIVE (5) COPIES of each Form I-130 for each individual for any immigration purpose. Your wife and kids will need medical exams and your wife will need an interview with the US Embassy. This is if you are going for the K3 Marriage Visa. Your wife will also need to have an SFO Interview, Other documents she will have to have is an NBI Clearance and a Barangay Clearance. If there is any question about the genealogy of your kids, you may have to do DNA tests. Information about this will be obtained at the US Embassy. DNA testing is expensive so be prepared for it. You and your wife, both, will need to each have a complete set of documents for the K3 Marriage Visa. Lots of other documents will be needed, i.e., marriage contract/license, receipts of everything bought during marriage, and you will also have to file tax returns for 3 consecutive years.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Forms*



shaneb3 said:


> I have a question about filing the visa forms to allow my wife and kids to come to the US. The reason for asking is that I read various things from different websites. I file the I-130 first I was told. And that I needed to fill one for my wife and another one for each of the kids. The cost is $460 to file the form. Do I need to pay that fee for each of the forms I file? Has anyone went thru the procedure of filing the paperwork thru the US Embassy in Manila? I wanted them to visit with me when I return there for 1 month next year, but I am sure the tourist visa would me nearly impossible.


There are a lot of forms that the USCIS will require for immigration to the USA. They are available on the USCIS website and can be filled out online, downloaded and printed out on your printer. Make sure that all lines and questions are filled out completely. Answer only what is asked, don't volunteer information, and give honest and true answers. You must meet or exceed the minimum monthly income requirements to immigrate your wife and children. Once this is completed, you need to send in all documents requested. You must also own property in the USA. Minimum requirements for income is $25,000US. Also if your wife has a skill, perhaps she will also be able to get a Green Card so she can work. If you are NOT able to immigrate her and the kids, by all means, get the DNA tests on them so you can get their US Citizenship Passports, you also should be able to receive a US Government S.S.I. benefit on each child which amounts to about $525US a month, per child. It takes time to do tis, almost 2 years. Good luck.


----------



## shaneb3 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I think I need to take Jet Lag's advice and visit the embassy. Just seems like whenever I go there or to the Immigration office I get rushed. I will try for next month so I will know for sure.


----------



## dlkrepps (Nov 6, 2014)

jon1 said:


> HondayGuy is correct.
> 
> If she does not want US Citizenship, and you are both planning on staying in the Philippines for good...
> 
> ...




That is our concern too. I am retiring in the Philippines and Im planning to let my wife go here in the US to help me packed up my household goods and we will be going home on August. We are thinking if I will get her a tourist VISA or a non immigrant US Visa (k3 visa). It so tricky. Any feedback on this? What documents should she bring that will proove that she will be going back and no plans of migrating?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

She needs one of the following;

A business, employment or college giving her a reason to return
Document your marriage and how long you have been together (before and after marriage)

The first one is the biggest. Most expats have wives that do not work, so college is an option. Enroll her for a curriculum (pay the entrance fees) and get a letter from the school.

Also any documents on residences (lease, title of deed, etc.) are good to have also.

Don't forget the bank statements (certified). 

Your sponsorship letter is very important. Go through what you write with a fine tooth comb and keep it short but concise. 

After all of the above, review the requirements posted on the Manila Embassy web site. Sometimes there are changes and you want to be 200% prepared.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Tourist Visa/K3 Visa*



dlkrepps said:


> That is our concern too. I am retiring in the Philippines and Im planning to let my wife go here in the US to help me packed up my household goods and we will be going home on August. We are thinking if I will get her a tourist VISA or a non immigrant US Visa (k3 visa). It so tricky. Any feedback on this? What documents should she bring that will proove that she will be going back and no plans of migrating?


This is indeed a tricky situation, tourist visas to the USA for Filipinos are almost impossible to get, and this is why, in the past, the USCIS has encountered individuals who have committed marriage fraud. The K3 Marriage Visa takes a long time to complete, almost 2 years, it would or might be better to see if your spouse can get a tourist visa but there is a caveat here, unless she has family, blood kin, who are already living in America, as I stated above, it is almost impossible to obtain one. The K3 visa is for her to immigrate to the USA, not return to the Philippines. It will take time to accomplish the Tourist visa and everything must be totally accurate and complete. She need a complete and accurate Birth Certificate, Barangay Clearance, NBI Clearance, a Postal Photo ID, a Certified and Notarized copy of your Marriage Contract/Certificate. She would also have to show proof that she owns land in the Philippines and that her house is on this property.


----------

